# Anyone chosen names yet? Fun to share !



## Taylah

Hi ladies, Another way to pass time in a positive way, sharing baby names, has anyone already picked out names, my hubby thinks its too early but I'm already starting to search baby names websites, my Favourites so far are Tyson for a boy & Harper for a girl... I'm sure it will change a million times before I get there:baby: thought I would mention I already have a 7 year old daughter named Taylah jade


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We have Ryda for a boy,
And alli-lee for a girl!


----------



## TracyE.

We are thinking Makayla Paige or Aubrey Elizabeth for a girl and it's my hubby's job to come up with boys names and he is having great difficulty narrowing down his list, but we are leaning towards Michael.


----------



## smiller1404

Carter Alan James for boy
Savannah Elizabeth for girl


----------



## Samaraj

We have an Aidan already so names we like to go with Aidan are:

Boy: Evan
Girl: Charlie


----------



## Samaraj

smiller1404 said:


> Carter Alan James for boy
> Savannah Elizabeth for girl

I LOVE Carter!!

I want Carter but hubby doesnt like it. 

I wanted to call my DS Carter!


----------



## zombiedaisy

Both my kids now are T names (Thomas and Talinna), and this baby more than likely WONT be having a T name.. Im really hoping for a boy, so ive really only thought of Boy names

A few I like (but prob. wont go with)
- Jobe
- Liam

Thats all I got. I havent thought too much of it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So far only boy name picked out...blake....its been tough comingup w a girl name! Maybe thats a sign?!


----------



## Taylah

Doesn't it suck when you love a name but hubby hates it


----------



## zombiedaisy

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So far only boy name picked out...blake....its been tough comingup w a girl name! Maybe thats a sign?!

Funny you say that because when I was pregnant with my daughter, I knew it was just going to be a girl, so I only picked out a girls name before our scan. Sure enough, a girl! lol


----------



## syberspaced

We only have a girl name so far~

Abigail Violet


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And ive been craving sallllty and spicy! Lol


----------



## smiller1404

Ive loved carter since forever!! Daddy doesnt care for it burmt he agreed as long as he could pick out a girl name.. I didnt loke Savannah at first but it grew on me <3 my baby girl savannah :)


----------



## katrus78

I only picked one girl's name - Madeleine. I will have to pick another name after I find out the genders.


----------



## lilchicken

Raina Ruby if its a girl
So far we have no boy name


----------



## FitzBaby

Frances Josephine or Eleanor for a girl
Samuel Joseph or Henry for a. Oy (having a tough time with boys names)

We are staying on team yellow so hopefully we will have two names decided!
We were on team yellow with DD and I only had a girl name picked ... I KNEW I was having a girl


----------



## katlin

If its a girl Gypsy-Lynn Noelle
If its a boy Rebel Alexander
And we have a boy named Zain Harry David
And we have a girl named Allura Cristina-Marie


----------



## Janers

FitzBaby said:


> Frances Josephine or Eleanor for a girl
> Samuel Joseph or Henry for a. Oy (having a tough time with boys names)
> 
> We are staying on team yellow so hopefully we will have two names decided!
> We were on team yellow with DD and I only had a girl name picked ... I KNEW I was having a girl

Those are beautiful names! I'm a huge fan of Eleanor. 


My hubby and I decided immediately on a girls name, Natalie. We're a little torn on boys names though. I LOVE Thomas, he loves Simon. So we're undecided on boys names! 

It's so fun to hear others picks!


----------



## mommyB

I feel like this one is going to be a girl so we have the name Amelia Anne, but we haven't agreed on a boys name yet. Well we did have the name Jayden Eric, but we're not sure.


----------



## katlin

Janers what about thomson? Best of both works


----------



## thankful2012

If we have a girl we are pretty sure her name will be Kinsly Rhiannon. An our boy name is Memphis Ty. We have a 2 yr old boy named Zavior Mackenzie.


----------



## Janers

katlin said:


> Janers what about thomson? Best of both works

What a clever idea! I never thought of that, and its a great name!


----------



## Taylah

This is so much fun, glad to see you ladies are willing to share, wasn't sure everyone would when I started the thread- I love it - keep them coming !


----------



## YikesBaby

For a girl it will be Avery Jane and a boy Parker William (as long as DH agrees) :)


----------



## nikkilovey

We have for a girl Bailee Mae or Keely no middle name for that one yet and for a boy Parker Stephen or Cash no middle name for that one either haha. I have the biggest gut feeling its a girl already so we will see!


----------



## Ducki151

We already have a 7 year old - Destiny Jade
OH is desperately wanting a boy which would be Ayden Jacob
however we do have a girls name too - Zanthe Mia

will find out if i have Ayden or Zanthe in my belly in about 2 and a half weeks time :)


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

If we have a girl, we are tossing up between Lilah Rose, or Charlotte Eve. Boy- i cannot for the life of me come up with anything! Im really starting to like Liam, but thats my brothers name, so not too sure about that :wacko:


----------



## Taylah

My list of names so far
Boys-
Tyson
Aidan
Jayden
Lucas
Cooper

Girls-
Harper
Jade
Sienna
Emma
Rhiannon


----------



## corgankidd

I had only thought of girl names, but now that I know I am having a boy I am finding it very hard to come up with some I like that aren't already taken by friends. So far this is my list: (our surname is Zak)
Tyler, Oscar, Johnny, Orion, Jake, Phoenix, and Benjamin

Boy names are hard!

For a girl I liked Juna Rae and Katolina (my mom's name in Hawaiian)


----------



## gretavon

Bo for a girl. Sonny for a boy


----------



## melany

Beautiful names!!

Boy: Ezra Tyler
Girl: Winter Ellena

Tyler is my DH's middle name and his grandmother is Ellen!


----------



## gretavon

Bo for a girl. Sonny for a boy


----------



## hunni12

Boy: Demoni Christian Sanders

Girl : Kamori Amarian Sanders


----------



## bluecathy1978

If we have a girl then it is Holly Anne and if it is a boy I havent got a clue!!! We already have 3 boys and my isiter and Aunt have had boys so pretty much all the boys names I like have been exhausted!!


----------



## Bean66

hopefulfor1st said:


> We have Ryda for a boy,
> And alli-lee for a girl!

That's a bit like aurelie?

I really like aurelie. I love Ottilie too but sure my family will hate it. Prn - Augh-til-ee or oh-ti-lee. nn - lottie, tilly or otti.


----------



## berticles21

Oooh I love these threads!

For a boy I like Oscar, Hugo, Milo and Louie:thumbup:

Girls names I like Phoebe and Alice

I haven't really decided on middle names yet:dohh:


----------



## GreyGirl

Some lovely names :D

I have loads of names I like, my husband likes none of them...going to be a long battle! It's one reason we've decided to find out the gender - halves the challenge, hopefully!


----------



## Preciousone

Only picked a girls name Gracie Mae x 
We can't decide on a boys me we both like lol


----------



## jellybean83

For a girl ive got Ivy May,i think it goes well with my two boys names, jake, charlie,and ivy,i love lucas. Max and leo for a boy.


----------



## LittlemissH

So far i have: 

Girls (So sure im carrying a girl :) ) 

Summer
Coral 
Aloha
Indi
Jessie 

Boys: 

Marley
Reef
Jessie


----------



## babytime1

Some lovely names!!

We are having:

Millie Rose (girl)
Jacob Martin (boy)

Boys middle name is his dads name - sort of a tradition  x


----------



## windswept

I'm not so worried this time round... Last time I was sure it was a girl and had a name picked out from the start, and had a boy name too. When the baby was born he really didn't suit his name, so we didn't call him what we had all through the pregnancy. Archie wasn't on any list and was purely because he suited it so well...

... So this time I'm waiting, but will have some possibilities.

Hubby likes Zara for a girl, I like Eilidh (it's likely to be another red head). We have no clue about boy names - hard to find something to go with Archie that is not traditional island names like Norman, Murdo or Angus! And as we have a common island surname I want to avoid the common first names!

It's going to be tough!


----------



## elle1981

We've got Myles for a boy probably no middle name as our surname is italian and Miles is my maiden name. 

We have a long list for a girl 
Etoile, Florence, Claudia, Ceciley, the list goes on. 

Elle x


----------



## J and M

For a boy he will be a junior aka "Deuce"
For a girl she will be zoey Ann or Ann Marie.


----------



## AGTR

We haven't really thought of boys names yet so still working on it, would love a girl.

So our girl name Isabel


----------



## weerach

I already have a ryan and a blake.
girls name - kaitlyn- the only one we both agree on
boys name- we cant agree at all but i like
matthew
cain
aiden


----------



## chattyB

I'm hopeless at names - the only names I like so far are names that we definitely won't use because of our surname ie

Ryan OHaire (a popular Irish aeroplane company)
Ivan OHaire ("I've no hair .... Really???)

*sigh*


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

I want my babies to have names that have a lot of meaning to us as a family:

Georgia for a girl(after the Ray Charles song, it's one of 'our' songs :cloud9:)

or

Xavier for a boy (we need a name that translates to French, Spanish and English due to our majorly mixed up genes :haha: my kids will have an identity crisis by the age of 7 I'm sure!)

We are using grandparents/ancestral names as middle names- luckily both families have a lot of the same names!

Not sure about Xavier...but I like the weirdness of it- whoever heard of a name that starts with X?? Hah.


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

elle1981 said:


> We've got Myles for a boy probably no middle name as our surname is italian and Miles is my maiden name.
> 
> We have a long list for a girl
> Etoile, Florence, Claudia, Ceciley, the list goes on.
> 
> Elle x

I like it that you can use YOUR maiden name as a first name, I am all about "family significance"...


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

windswept said:


> I'm not so worried this time round... Last time I was sure it was a girl and had a name picked out from the start, and had a boy name too. When the baby was born he really didn't suit his name, so we didn't call him what we had all through the pregnancy. Archie wasn't on any list and was purely because he suited it so well...
> 
> ... So this time I'm waiting, but will have some possibilities.
> 
> Hubby likes Zara for a girl, I like Eilidh (it's likely to be another red head). We have no clue about boy names - hard to find something to go with Archie that is not traditional island names like Norman, Murdo or Angus! And as we have a common island surname I want to avoid the common first names!
> 
> It's going to be tough!

OMG I LOVE Archie:cloud9:- my Great Grandfather was called Archie and I would choose it but my little cousin just stole it- but it suits him perfectly, same brilliant blue eyes as Great Grandad Archie :cloud9:


----------



## Skye1

For I girl I have - Eva or Billie

For a Boy I have Leon


----------



## Redhead84

Girl - India Grace
Boy - Sebastian ................

Haven't got a middle name for a wee man yet, we'll find one :)


----------



## Skye1

Redhead84 said:


> Girl - India Grace
> Boy - Sebastian ................
> 
> Haven't got a middle name for a wee man yet, we'll find one :)

I love India - gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I've had the same girls name for months, since we started, but coming up with a boys name has been much harder!!! Finally got one but I bet we'll change our minds loads before the time comes. Let's just hope it's a girl or it may not have a name for a while :s 

Girl: Kenna O'Shea
Boy: Jack David Hayden

Its my OH that's being picky! I have loads of boys names I like but he doesn't like any of them! I think it's cause he wants a girl and refuses to think it may be a boy...


----------



## mjvdec01

We like Carter Jackson for a boy, and Laila Joy for a girl. My mom really wants Isabell or Isabella Lorraine for a girl. She wants to call her, her EB BB. Her middle name is Lorraine.


----------



## gemxgem

I love Scarlett Esme for a girl and not sure about boys names as OH doesn't like my idea of Finn, I quite like Isaac too, but honestly i'm not sure about either of them too, it's more difficult to think of boys names!


----------



## Baby Bell

It's so hard. We want a nice Scottish name our wee boy is called Eoin Finlay (Eoin pronounced Iain as in Scots Gaelic rather than Owen in Irish Gaelic ) 
If he was a girl he was gonna be Isla which we both love, but would never name a little girl as he was called that for two days when the doctor got sex wrong on scan lol
We have middle names though out of memory for their brother, boy middle name Owen (our little joke as all our Irish friends think that's Eoins name) and Daisy for a girl as giant daisies were the only flowers at his funeral. 
I really like Iona but It keeps coming out funny, as it would be Iona Daisy lol or Iona Bell (OHs surname) lol :haha:


----------



## Redhead84

I really like Iona :)


----------



## Lisa84

We have picked 2 names for each sex incase it's twins

*Girl*
Isla Rose
Jessica Lucy

*Boys*
Bobby Peter
Tyler Stephen


----------



## b4baby

We will be having Ali for a boy but I also like Thomas, Harrison and Max. 

For girls we are struggling. I really like Leah and Miley but the OH hates them both. He likes Lily but its a very common name around here so I don't want to copy everyone else!


----------



## Lisa84

I used to love lily too but then it got really popular. I then liked lilia but then that started getting popular :dohh: xx


----------



## JCh

My cousin and his wife just had a baby on Monday morning and named her Lily.

We've debated names a lot, the hard part is that once we've decided they become popular! I also have a way to vote in my signature :)

DH REALLY loves Luca Mason or Mia (not sure of middle name yet)
Why is it so hard to choose?


----------



## Redhead84

b4baby said:


> We will be having Ali for a boy but I also like Thomas, Harrison and Max.
> 
> For girls we are struggling. I really like Leah and Miley but the OH hates them both. He likes Lily but its a very common name around here so I don't want to copy everyone else!

Harrison was on the list for a boy for us too - simply as it's my maiden name. Lily has got really popular around our way too.. as has Evie (which my new niece is called)


----------



## katherinegrey

We're still undecided on names, I know I want Grace as a middle name for a girl and Christopher as a middle name for a boy, so we have middle names sorted! lol, for a girl I like Isabelle, Isabella, Ella and Lily, the only problem is they're all really in fashion at the moment, which puts us both off, I literally know five people who have named their daughters Isabelle or some variation of it such as Isabel. 
For a boy I love Liam, but OH hates it, and we both sorta like Riley :)


----------



## visionofmine

So far...

Robert Harrison

or

Jordan Alexis

Likely to change several times in the next 7 months.


----------



## Wandering

For a girl we've picked Lily Tessa & for a boy either Finley or Noah.. :) I find out the sex on saturday so im super excited!


----------



## angel_face

Taylah said:


> Hi ladies, Another way to pass time in a positive way, sharing baby names, has anyone already picked out names, my hubby thinks its too early but I'm already starting to search baby names websites, my Favourites so far are Tyson for a boy & Harper for a girl... I'm sure it will change a million times before I get there:baby: thought I would mention I already have a 7 year old daughter named Taylah jade

Yep we have Harrison Charlie for a boy and Gracie Hope for a girl


----------



## bbygurl719

our names are
girl-Brooklyn Marie
boy-Dallas Lee

we already have a daughter together her name is Aaryella Rose. 
DH has 3 kids and they r Savannah Nichole, Amathyst Faith, and Tyler Colt!!
DH is really hoping for a boy as he only has his DS Tyler and he is the oldest lol


----------



## mimi1979

For a girl we've picked Zenya Ann. My maternal grandmother's name was Zenobia and DH's maternal grandmother's name is Anna. We thought this would be a nice variation of both names.

For a boy, we're undecided. We both want our father's names. Mine is Julius...his is Riccardo. Not sure if I like them together, but we shall see.


----------



## katlin

We've always gone for names we've never heard in our areas that way we know there isn't going 5 of them when the get into school.


----------



## Bump2Baby

chattyB said:


> I'm hopeless at names - the only names I like so far are names that we definitely won't use because of our surname ie
> 
> Ryan OHaire (a popular Irish aeroplane company)
> Ivan OHaire ("I've no hair .... Really???)
> 
> *sigh*

I wanted Harley for a girl but DH2B surnames Nicholls lol

Mia is the only girls name he likes but it's so common now.

Think I would get away with Harley Mia Nicholls?


----------



## FitzBaby

Redhead84 said:


> b4baby said:
> 
> 
> We will be having Ali for a boy but I also like Thomas, Harrison and Max.
> 
> For girls we are struggling. I really like Leah and Miley but the OH hates them both. He likes Lily but its a very common name around here so I don't want to copy everyone else!
> 
> Harrison was on the list for a boy for us too - simply as it's my maiden name. Lily has got really popular around our way too.. as has Evie (which my new niece is called)Click to expand...

I used my maiden name for DD (Delaney) and LOVE


----------



## Anikonjo

For a boy we've picked James Leonard. James is DH's best friend's name and Leonard is his favorite Star Trek actor's (Spock) name. For a girl I like Amelia Rose (we are Doctor Who fans, what can I say lol), but I just realized since our last name is Scott her initials would be ARS... not sure if I could do that to a poor child. LOL! May have to rethink the girl's name...:dohh:


----------



## Lilicat

At the moment it is - 

Thomas David or Lucy Katherine 

but that is subject to change!


----------



## MissCherry15

We have chose 
GIRL: Chloe Marie Clark (my nan is called marion so we shortened it for the middle name) 

BOY: Tristan Clark (need a middle name still though) (i wanted elijah as first name but no one liked it


----------



## Redhead84

I prefer Elijah to Tristan to be honest :)


----------



## FeLynn

no names yet, don't know what I am having yet!


----------



## LadyGriz11

Such cute names! We finally came to an agreement a couple days ago- 
Boy- Samuel Jeffrey
Girl- Molly Marie


----------



## Lady Luck

Hi girlies,

I haven't though about this in any detail you understand, but so far I like:

Boy: Hugo, Peter, Christian, Gabriel, and Glenn....

Girl: Felicity (firm fave), Natasha, Cordelia, Scarlett, Caitlin.....

Not really thought about it, obviously.... :haha:


----------



## lauren_88

Here's our choices:

Boy - Kyle Alistair McLaren (Alistair is after my Granda who sadly won't get to meet my baby)

Girl - Holly McLaren (I'm due in December so thought Holly would be nice :)

I would like to try and get my Grandas nickname (Ally) in as a middle name for a girl but I'm not sure if it's too similar to Holly...was thinking about changing it to Ali?

x


----------



## LilMissCheer

oooo...I think we are going for a girl Iris and if its a boy Tommy :cloud9:


----------



## LuluSS

No one has my names yet :)

Boy: Dominic Lee Schmidt (which DH thinks it's a boy)
Girl: Mika Michelle Schmidt (which me, MIL, and my mom think it's a girl)

We have had our names picked out for a while now....before we even started TTC.


----------



## Lady Luck

lauren_88 said:


> Here's our choices:
> 
> Boy - Kyle Alistair McLaren (Alistair is after my Granda who sadly won't get to meet my baby)
> 
> Girl - Holly McLaren (I'm due in December so thought Holly would be nice :)
> 
> I would like to try and get my Grandas nickname (Ally) in as a middle name for a girl but I'm not sure if it's too similar to Holly...was thinking about changing it to Ali?
> 
> x

 Hey Lauren,

I see you're a West Coaster? So was I originally, used to live up near Oban when I was wee. :)

What about having her middle name as Aliza or Aliya? Then it wouldn't be so similar to Holly but you'd still be able to use that nickname.

Lady Luck


----------



## lauren_88

Hi Lady Luck :)

Yes, lucky me with all the great west coast weather lol! Used to love Oban, there was a wee caravan park that the family used to camp at but it's all gone now (made way for a new housing development). Where are you based now?

That's a good idea, I hadn't thought of doing that. My Grandas ''proper'' name was Alexander although nobody ever called him that, so I was thinking maybe Alex also x


----------



## countrygirl86

Love this thread!

So soon for me but I've been thinking names for years as I'm sure most of us have :blush:

Boy: Oliver, Charles, Jack, Reggie, Oscar (saw that one on here!)
Girl: Emma, Charlotte, Lily, Rose


----------



## JessdueJan

We like Isla for a girl.. With Ruth as a possible middle name. No idea on boys names. We already have a son, Lucas who is 2.


----------



## Vandebaby

xCookieDoughx said:


> I've had the same girls name for months, since we started, but coming up with a boys name has been much harder!!! Finally got one but I bet we'll change our minds loads before the time comes. Let's just hope it's a girl or it may not have a name for a while :s
> 
> Girl: Kenna O'Shea
> Boy: Jack David Hayden
> 
> Its my OH that's being picky! I have loads of boys names I like but he doesn't like any of them! I think it's cause he wants a girl and refuses to think it may be a boy...

This is my situation. Seems like we only have boys, so another boy's name is seeming impossible. He likes Sara for a girl, I like Kaitlyn. Agreeing on them is a whole different story. I'm feeling like if it's a boy we'll be down to the last minute. We already have a Matthew and a Luke. we get asked all the time where's John but we have no plans to name our child John. grrr.


----------



## jellybean83

I also love Ossie for a boy.


----------



## jellytots2010

Hi : ) 

We were thinking:

Girl: Rosemary (Rosie), Emilia (Millie) - though getting very common now or Robyn - DH's choice

Boy: Matthew, Toby (Tobias) or Robin - DH'S again!

Needs to go with Thomas : ) waiting to find out what we are having really so that we can properly choose x


----------



## EMSchick22

Love those!!! 

DH have both names picked out just waiting on week 20 to find out gender :))

Boy: Grantly Uel (pronounced you'll) after his late grandfather
Girl: Aubree Kate


----------



## Porcelain

Everyone has such cute names!
Hubby and I are still arguing about names. Neither of us like each other's choices lol. Six more months to hash it out!
Boys: Shanard, Burke, Charles, Walter, Aristotle (DH)
Girls: Hattie, Josephine, Atalanta, Alta, Calliope (DH) and Cassopia (DH)


----------



## Altaecia

My husband and I have finally agreed on two names, Kieran for a boy and Ayla for a girl :)


----------



## babybambi2011

weve got abbie kate for a girl, and charlie alex for a boy. weve got a lily may already.


----------



## casann

We've chosen Gracie-Mae for a girl and Leo for a boy x


----------



## XJessicaX

Only decided on a boys name so far and it will be 'Zachary Christopher'


----------



## jogami

We have only really decided on boys names (well DH has, I'm not too sure I'm on board!)
I've attached meanings as it's quite important to us that they have meaningful names.

So if it's 2 boys they will be:
*Giovanni* - God is great
*Massimo* - The greatest
Still looking for middle names!

Girls we have a loooooooooong list lol
*Keanna* (Like Keanu as in Reeves but with a A at the end) - Grace, gracious, favour
*Layla* - Dark beauty
*Genevra* - White wave
*Katrina* - Pure
*Milana* - Miracle of the blessed Virgin and light (Spanish)
*Raquel* - Lamb/ ewe
*Leandra* - Lionlike
*Luna* - Moon
*Selina* - Moon
*Breana* - Noble/ Strong/ Virtuous/ Hill

How are we ever going to wittle it down :dohh:


----------



## gemmaplustwo

for girls we have:layla, lola, amelia. fir boys we are really gonna struggle, i did witg my other two. i like oscar but oh isnt keen :-\ x


----------



## gemmaplustwo

casann said:


> We've chosen Gracie-Mae for a girl and Leo for a boy x

my eldest was a gracie or a leo...turned out to be a leo
, lovley name choice


----------



## sparkles86

Isabelle for a girl, but not decided on a boys name as yet!


----------



## babybluestace

I won't decide a name until I see it, but for a girl my fave is Maisey! I also like kayla! For a boy I'm not sure at all! Although middle name is long to be David as both our dads is called that! I like Arlo for a boy x


----------



## windswept

lauren_88 said:


> Hi Lady Luck :)
> 
> Yes, lucky me with all the great west coast weather lol! Used to love Oban, there was a wee caravan park that the family used to camp at but it's all gone now (made way for a new housing development). Where are you based now?
> 
> That's a good idea, I hadn't thought of doing that. My Grandas ''proper'' name was Alexander although nobody ever called him that, so I was thinking maybe Alex also x

Lauren, ladyluck

I too have Oban connections... My family still live just south of Oban and when I go 'home' that's where I go... About five times a year. Love it down there. Cx


----------



## JCh

babybluestace said:


> I won't decide a name until I see it, but for a girl my fave is Maisey! I also like kayla! For a boy I'm not sure at all! Although middle name is long to be David as both our dads is called that! I like Arlo for a boy x

DH is too picky - he doesn't like SO many I suggest, I think Maisey is cute or Sadie but he doesn't like them....


----------



## Lisa84

My OH is like that with boy names. He likes most of the girl ones i chose but then hated all of the boy ones i loved! xx


----------



## JCh

They seem to associate ANY boy name with someone they knew, even if it was someone they met once..... Men....


----------



## Lisa84

I love Bobby but he didn't like it at first until i managed to get around the issue by saying that if it was a boy it would be named after his best man who is called Robert. He is in Afgan at the min so that seemed to strike a cord and if it's a boy i'm going to get my way and he will be called Bobby :happydance: xxx


----------



## Jezzielin

Samaraj said:


> We have an Aidan already so names we like to go with Aidan are:
> 
> Boy: Evan
> Girl: Charlie

I LOVE Aiden and wanted it but my hubs said no. Then he mentioned it to family and they said no! AH! I will have to ruin one of his names to get back at him! Healthy relationship :haha::hugs: jk! We'll find one we both love!


----------



## countrygirl86

Vandebaby said:


> This is my situation. Seems like we only have boys, so another boy's name is seeming impossible. He likes Sara for a girl, I like Kaitlyn. Agreeing on them is a whole different story. I'm feeling like if it's a boy we'll be down to the last minute. We already have a Matthew and a Luke. we get asked all the time where's John but we have no plans to name our child John. grrr.

What about Mark? :blush:


----------



## Soccergurl3

Not pregnant yet but 

Boys: Carter, Carson or Kai
Girls: Janay, Neveah, Kenzie


----------



## PepsiChic

girl: Stephanie Jane
boy: not sure, I like Marcus, Leon, Alistair - but this could change as husband is ok with Marcus but not the others!


----------



## Chezzz

Were on Logan Glover for a boy, hasnt changed so far.. not got a middle name yet
Weve had a few for girl..
But pretty set on Arianna Nicole Glover for a girl,, 
OH quite likes it and his little sisters called Nicole, hope she dont mind us stealing her name!  
me and OH doont seem to agree on stuff, he tells me names are 'pikey' names even when he cant give me one example.. men! hehe 

Love this thread of staying positve. Ive booked my gender scan 6 weeks in advance  xx


----------



## dubjaykay

We have Carter Jay for boy.
Harper Jae for girl.


----------



## Taylah

I have Harper for a girl too, not sure middle name yet either Harper jade, Harper Jordan but i like Harper jae to - we have the same taste in names lol


----------



## Baby2867

Hi lovelies, 

Taylah my dear buddy thank you for starting this thread. 
Sooo....

Boy: Benjamin 
After my husbands grandfather. It is very popular but a solid nice timeless name. Probably Benjamin Isaac (Isaac after my great grandmother who's name starts with an I)
(I also love Ezra, Levi, and Nathaniel "Nate")

Girl: Lilah
Lilah Winter (need a W name and lil' miss will be born in January)
or
Lilah Ines

Love hearing everyones names!!


----------



## Taylah

Hi baby lilah was on my list too but hubby once had a girlfriend named lilah so that kind of killed it for me - but still love the name it is so much fun hearing all the different names xx I replied to your other thread too, try not to worry Hun , I'm sure everything is fine xx
Keep them coming ladies


----------



## Sparrow85

We have chosen Ivy for a girl and Finn for a boy.

Can't wait to find out what's we're having!


----------



## mamawananotha

Fun thread and great names! It is neat to see the differences in names depending on where people live.

If we have a girl - Caroline Lucille (will likely go by Lucy)
If we have a boy, I have to convince my husband - Calvin Lee (will likely go by Cal)

I was able to sway him the first time around (not revealing the name due to privacy) so I'm hopeful that he consents this time, too.


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Not preggo yet :( but i have tonnes lol

Boys- Carter / Michael / Reiss / Lucian

Girls Anabella / Anallie / Savannah / Celia / Lucille / Poppy / Rosalie xx


----------



## nicoley

Looking like it's Rylynn Nicole if we have a girl... And Micah Wayne for a boy...Wayne is my dads name...and Nicole is my name...


----------



## shterr612

We had Asher as our boy name, but good friends of ours just named their new baby Asher. It's still on our list, but I'm trying to think of a few others and then we will see when he gets here what fits him best...

Other boy options- Holden or Miles
Boy middle name will be Allen, after hubby and his father's middle name.

Girl Name: Amelia Vee (I had to laugh when I saw the other lady mention being a Doctor Who fan earlier... that's a big big big reason we chose this name as well!) Vee is my mother's middle name and my maternal and paternal grandmothers both had middle names staring with a V- Virginia & Viola.


----------



## Angel Blue

We've picked a name that was suggested to us when I was 14 weeks, never heard of it before then and it fits the name my boyfriend liked but he wanted a longer first name :) the name we have is Shayden Noah McKenzie :)

Shayden - Name was suggested to me and I love it and so does my boyfriend, we like the nickname Shay as well

Noah - Just like the name

McKenzie - A little memorial of his angel brother


----------



## x Helen x

We haven't decided yet, but the following are all possibilities:

Isabelle Rose (though Isabelle is so popular now that it's putting me off...)
Emily Rose
Chloe Isabella
Freya Isabella

Which do you prefer? I think I have one in my mind which slightly has the edge over the others, but I change my mind all the time!

Our surname is "Partridge" if that helps :)


----------



## jellytots2010

I liked Emily Rose! So lovely : ) but I found out that it was the main character from the exorcism : ( hasn't completely put me off though! x


----------



## x Helen x

jellytots2010 said:


> I liked Emily Rose! So lovely : ) but I found out that it was the main character from the exorcism : ( hasn't completely put me off though! x

:rofl: oh dear, I hadn't realised that! Hahahaha :wacko:


----------



## Taylah

Bump - keep them coming


----------



## 12.11.10

I have a daughter named Edith (Edie) Nadejda and I used to be 10.11.12 on here until I lost my email password and the password for here :wacko: 

This baby if its a girl will be Winifred Esperanza (Winn/Winnie) and if its a boy born on December 8th his name will be Bodhi Russell (December 8th is Bodhi day). Not sure what to call a boy born on any other day.


----------



## PinkCupcake

i'm only 11 weeks but we have picked names already as you can probably tell by my signature anyway! 

Layla Rose for a girl, was going to be Layla Jade but we settled on Rose 

Jaiden Riley for a boy but it's not 100% certain that we're sticking with that. We like Frankie Ryan too and it will definitely be a hard decision if it's a boy :|


----------



## b4baby

Porcelain said:


> Everyone has such cute names!
> Hubby and I are still arguing about names. Neither of us like each other's choices lol. Six more months to hash it out!
> Boys: Shanard, Burke, Charles, Walter, Aristotle (DH)
> Girls: Hattie, Josephine, Atalanta, Alta, Calliope (DH) and Cassopia (DH)

I love the name Calliope but it is not something the DH will even discuss with me. I also like the name Aristotle but then feel I am setting my child up for something big, if you get what I mean.


----------



## kia1078

My husband and I agreed on both of our names right away. 
Raegan Michael for a girl
Jagger Chase for a boy

We found out at my 12.5 week scan that it's a boy...so Jagger Chase it is. It's funny, either people love it, or hate it....so we have decided we are TIRED of people giving us their un-asked for opinions, that we are keeping it to ourselves now! :smug:


----------



## JCh

kia1078 said:


> My husband and I agreed on both of our names right away.
> Raegan Michael for a girl
> Jagger Chase for a boy
> 
> We found out at my 12.5 week scan that it's a boy...so Jagger Chase it is. It's funny, either people love it, or hate it....so we have decided we are TIRED of people giving us their un-asked for opinions, that we are keeping it to ourselves now! :smug:

I'd be weary of a gender guess at that point, they typically don't even start looking until 14+ weeks as it can be deceiving..... So maybe get them to check again at your next scan to be sure! Wouldn't want them to have seen something incorrectly!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We have been searching and seeing names and are still stuck on blake for a boy..... And girl....ellie ...fallon... Emerson ( yes i did see the what to expect movie lol) ... Emma....not sure tho! Lol


----------



## RomaTomato

Clementine Adela is the front runner for a girl.

Not 100% on a boy's name yet, but we're thinking perhaps Ramone or George :)


----------



## staceylou

Our girls name at the moment is Alice Florence. It could change but i'm happy with it for now :D
Not so sure on boys names though. Finding it difficult to even think of any I really like, let alone that OH agrees with! The only one would be Freddie, but OH said probably not due to a friend with a son called Freddie :dohh: 

Loving reading all yours though, you never know, we may pick up some ideas!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Finding out if bump is a Harry William or Scarlett Eve in 2 weeks :D xx


----------



## discoclare

Boy probably Ellis
Girl undecided! long list includes:
Gabriella
Cassia
Flora
Lara
Sienna
Georgia
Lucia
Eliza


----------



## BethHx

We have decided on Daisy Eliza Rose S.


----------



## countrygirl86

Chezzz said:


> Were on Logan Glover for a boy, hasnt changed so far.. not got a middle name yet
> Weve had a few for girl..
> But pretty set on Arianna Nicole Glover for a girl,,
> OH quite likes it and his little sisters called Nicole, hope she dont mind us stealing her name!
> me and OH doont seem to agree on stuff, he tells me names are 'pikey' names even when he cant give me one example.. men! hehe
> 
> Love this thread of staying positve. Ive booked my gender scan 6 weeks in advance  xx

I love your scan picture!



Lucyjo81 said:


> Finding out if bump is a Harry William or Scarlett Eve in 2 weeks :D xx

 How exciting! Hope your bean is very cooperative!


----------



## Jessy16

I'm having Cora Grace Alea :)


----------



## Serani

We are 29 weeks now and have been struggling with names!! 
We are thinking at the moment:

Girl: Robyn, Sophie, Emma 
Boy: Freddie, William, Max 

Any opinions would be welcome!

XXX


----------



## x Helen x

Serani said:


> We are 29 weeks now and have been struggling with names!!
> We are thinking at the moment:
> 
> Girl: Robyn, Sophie, Emma
> Boy: Freddie, William, Max
> 
> Any opinions would be welcome!
> 
> XXX

All lovely names, I can see why you like them! I like Sophie and Emma the best for a girl, and William for boy. But as I said, they are all lovely so it's hard to pick!


----------



## Mickey1994

I'm having a little boy and his name will be Gabriel Owen. If I were having a girl then she would probably be Alaina Madison.


----------



## kaylaeevee

I have the names Dylan Michael for a boy, and Dillan Alice (Aleece) for a girl.


----------



## kellycontrary

like the dylan/dillan for both! nice choices. 

Thought we would struggle with boys name and have an easy time with girls names but I was wrong!
I wanted Darcey before I fell pregnant but hubby hates it and Im starting to go off it...especially if darcey bustle is on strictly this year, the babies in december will be darceys and Im a stickler for not picking a too-popular name! I was always Kelly B at school because of other Kellys and hated it!

Think we are going with Imogen, our second choice is Indy. The middle name will be Pamela after my grandmother. 

Boys - my husband is irish so we wanted an irish name - we thought of Finley (friends just had a finley and its popular now) Aidan, Liam etc etc, but I think we are going for Connor Sean (for his dad) 
We also loved Brody but as its not irish I dont think we will!


----------



## x Helen x

kellycontrary said:


> like the dylan/dillan for both! nice choices.
> 
> Thought we would struggle with boys name and have an easy time with girls names but I was wrong!
> I wanted Darcey before I fell pregnant but hubby hates it and Im starting to go off it...especially if darcey bustle is on strictly this year, the babies in december will be darceys and Im a stickler for not picking a too-popular name! I was always Kelly B at school because of other Kellys and hated it!
> 
> Think we are going with Imogen, our second choice is Indy. The middle name will be Pamela after my grandmother.
> 
> Boys - my husband is irish so we wanted an irish name - we thought of Finley (friends just had a finley and its popular now) Aidan, Liam etc etc, but I think we are going for Connor Sean (for his dad)
> We also loved Brody but as its not irish I dont think we will!

Oooh I like "Indy" that's pretty! Really like "India" for a girl too, which you could abbreviate to "Indy" if you wanted to. We actually have a cat called "Bindi" which I think is cute... but that's another story lol.


----------



## kellycontrary

Yeh I like india and indy! thought we would go for indy just because india is more popular, but you are right that is a good option! Love the name bindi for your cat too! haha xx


----------



## 12.11.10

A girl will be Winifred Esperanza (Wynn/Winnie) and a boy will be called Boniface Radley (Beau) we already have a little girl called Edith Nadejda (Edie)


----------



## silver_dimond

Still ttc so may change lol but so far I love
Isla grace, Lola Grace, Savannah Grace for girls 
And 
Isaac David or Oliver David for boys xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

love all your names girls!!!

im loving Annalyn Rose for a girl right now & Nicholas Daniel for a boy :)


----------



## ferens06

If I get my way...which I think I pretty much have... Niamh Elizabeth Darby


----------



## LADYEDDIES12

thought i would pop in on this thread... 

for a boy we have dexter.. struggling with a middle name ( ive had this name for a while and when telling people the look of horror should have put me off it but i just love it.

for a girl we have marnie, miley, bo, kady or quinn. no middle name with a girls name yet either.


----------



## Lisa84

Aww i like Decter too but it was never an option coz OH said he is not naming our child after a serial killer :( I tried telling him its a fictional serial killer but it didnt work

I love Quinn too but i think thats because of one tree hill lol xxx


----------



## LADYEDDIES12

see, my dh keeps refering to dexters laboratory ( kids cartoon years ago ha)

yeah, thats where i pinched quinn from. the hassle of picking names eh. with my ds i had it picked out years before i even met my dh. crazy lady alert!!


----------



## Lisa84

Hahaha i remember that catoon. It just made me say the title like he used to ya know the mega long DEXTEEERRRS Lab-or-it-ory haha need to get a grip!

Ive had our names picked out for ages too and have been my choices for years! :) xxx


----------



## BUGaBOO

We are having a baby girl and are leaning towards Isla Jade. Isla as I live in australia now with Aussie husband but moved over here from Scotland when I was 21 and like the idea of a Scottish name (and it's pretty, short to go with our long surname and not too common) 
Jade is my middle name and is nice and short too

A boy would have more than likely been Callum


----------



## Lisa84

Awww we are having Isla Rose if it's a girl. I like it because its my name just rearranged :) Lovely name :) Lets hope like every other name ivve ever like it doesn't become mega popular over the next 6 months lol xxxx


----------



## BUGaBOO

Yeah that's what happened when hubby and I decided on Sophia - suddenly everyone was calling their daughter Sophia - grrrrr!

Just a bit worried people will mispronunce Isla but seems a shame to try and spell it differently ie Ayla (but Isla and Ayla still sound slightly different)


----------



## Lisa84

Nar i definately think it needs to be Isla :) I think it's well known enough now to not be pronounced wrong xxx


----------



## hawalkden

We have a son called Isaac Ivor (Ivor middle name after OH's grandad).

This one if it's a girl it's going to be:

Matilda Frances

and boys names we're stuck with at the moment. Toying with Jacob but don't like the name Jake which he'll get named by but want to stick with the biblical boy names if we can and I like Noah too. OH likes Ethan but I know to many Ethans friends and family children so need to think about it.

I love the name Oakley but need to get OH on side with that name and like I said I want to stick biblical boys. 

So we're okay for girls name but boys don't have a clue :\.


----------



## tntrying22

I have an entire word document - DH makes a face at most of them...My Dad's name was David/Dave so hoping to get that in somehow...More boys names than girls but I just feel like it's a girl...Surname is Friedman

Girl: 
Harper Daven (DAh-ven)
Scarlett Quinn
Ellana or Eleanor Josephine (call her Ellie Jo)
Stella Rose

Boy: 
Lucan
Declan
Cassian (pronounced Kash-an) Davis nn: Cash
Judd Davis
Nicholas
Beau Davis
Cade Davis
Mason Cain (DH) 
Boyd Davis (mother's maiden/Dad's name)
Calahan (Cal)
August
Wyatt


----------



## Bean66

Tntrying - nice names. I think I would pronounce Cassian Cass-e-an though. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Straub

MalcolmsMiss said:


> If we have a girl, we are tossing up between Lilah Rose, or Charlotte Eve. Boy- i cannot for the life of me come up with anything! Im really starting to like Liam, but thats my brothers name, so not too sure about that :wacko:

My Little girl is Lyla Eve and my niece Charlotte Rose!!


----------



## tntrying22

Bean66 said:


> Tntrying - nice names. I think I would pronounce Cassian Cass-e-an though. Maybe that's just me.

Thanks! Lots of southern sounding names being here in Tennessee :)

Yah I pondered that...That's the website's interpretation - I actually like both!!


----------



## corgankidd

We have finally decided on a name for our little boy! Our last name is Zak and my husband is Ondrej (Czech) pronounced Andre, so our baby will be:
Ozzy Ondrej Zak :) OR
Ondrej Ozzy Zak


----------



## kaylacrouch93

IM only almost 14 weeks but names i have picked out is

Girl- Danyelle Faith
Boy- Evan Micheal


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

My first daughter is called miah (pronounced me-ah) she is 5, we had a daughter 2 weeks ago and called her Georgia, if she was a boy it was going to be joey or jasper xx


----------



## XJessicaX

MrsKyliePaton said:


> My first daughter is called miah (pronounced me-ah) she is 5, we had a daughter 2 weeks ago and called her Georgia, if she was a boy it was going to be joey or jasper xx

LOVE the name Jasper. Sigh...its my husbands brothers name though so we couldn't use it :(


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

So did we, and if we ever have any more and it's a boy we will def be calling him jasper, much to my mothers hate of the name lol x


----------



## kellie_w

x Helen x said:


> We haven't decided yet, but the following are all possibilities:
> 
> Isabelle Rose (though Isabelle is so popular now that it's putting me off...)
> Emily Rose
> Chloe Isabella
> Freya Isabella
> 
> Which do you prefer? I think I have one in my mind which slightly has the edge over the others, but I change my mind all the time!
> 
> Our surname is "Partridge" if that helps :)

Sorry it OT but I went to school with someone with the same name as you! You aren't from colchester are you?


----------



## Angel Blue

We thought we'd chosen Shayden but we're leaning towards Theo now... :wacko:


----------



## baby5hopeful

We are having a boy:

Harry James

if we had been having a girl she would of been:

Megan Grace


----------



## gemsar

We are TTC..

The names we have are

Girls: Willow, Harlow, Presley, Lydia

Boys: Vinnie, Drew, Lochlan

:O)

Some lovely lovely names being mentioned here ladies :O) xxx

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lilicat

I'm posting again because I have changed my mind. 

For a boy it is still Thomas David and our girl choice is now Eve Katherine. 

Hopefully we are sticking with that!


----------



## Angel Blue

We've picked Theo Mason Noah


----------



## gemsar

Angel Blue said:


> We've picked Theo Mason Noah

Really good choice.sounds good together x


----------



## Angel Blue

gemsar said:


> Angel Blue said:
> 
> 
> We've picked Theo Mason Noah
> 
> Really good choice.sounds good together xClick to expand...

Thank hun :hugs: took us a while but we got there with the middle names in the end :) Theo & Noah are 2 names we both like and Mason is his Daddy's name :flower:


----------



## gemsar

Angel Blue said:


> gemsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Blue said:
> 
> 
> We've picked Theo Mason Noah
> 
> Really good choice.sounds good together xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank hun :hugs: took us a while but we got there with the middle names in the end :) Theo & Noah are 2 names we both like and Mason is his Daddy's name :flower:Click to expand...

Hardest decision ever hey !! x


----------



## Angel Blue

gemsar said:


> Angel Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Blue said:
> 
> 
> We've picked Theo Mason Noah
> 
> Really good choice.sounds good together xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank hun :hugs: took us a while but we got there with the middle names in the end :) Theo & Noah are 2 names we both like and Mason is his Daddy's name :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hardest decision ever hey !! xClick to expand...

Tell me about it! His name was Shayden from 14 weeks but then Theo Walcott went and became a England 'hero' the other night (as my boyfriend described him) and he was shouting his name around and I loved it :haha: and there came the name Theo :')


----------



## x Helen x

kellie_w said:


> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> We haven't decided yet, but the following are all possibilities:
> 
> Isabelle Rose (though Isabelle is so popular now that it's putting me off...)
> Emily Rose
> Chloe Isabella
> Freya Isabella
> 
> Which do you prefer? I think I have one in my mind which slightly has the edge over the others, but I change my mind all the time!
> 
> Our surname is "Partridge" if that helps :)
> 
> Sorry it OT but I went to school with someone with the same name as you! You aren't from colchester are you?Click to expand...

Hehe no sorry hun, I'm not. Partridge is my married name too so wouldn't have been known as that at school :D


----------



## LittlePeople

Harrison (Harri) George & Isabella Elizabeth :flower:


----------



## Mrs.A

Is it sad that we have had our names picked since before we were even ttc?

We have Rudyard Edward for a boy and Cora Margaret for a girl


----------



## gemsar

Mrs.A said:


> Is it sad that we have had our names picked since before we were even ttc?
> 
> We have Rudyard Edward for a boy and Cora Margaret for a girl

Not at all.. we have ours picked (well a boys for sure) and we are TTC still xx


----------



## bbygurl719

i think my names have changed lol. 
Girl= Tinley Grace
and 
Boy=Jaspare Lee

i seen a couple people on here say Jaspare and i absolutly feel in love with itas m great grandfathers name was Gaspare and wanted to name m lil boy after him and jaspare is so close!!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Found out we are team :pink: on Monday and we have decided to call her Scarlett Mae :D xx


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz


----------

